# Arkansas Game and Fish Commission:Survey Deer Population



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

Arkansas Game and Fish Commission:Survey Deer Population 


Bow hunting is an option that could be considered. Local hunters would apply for permits and hunt the animals from elevated levels. Shooting at distance of no further than 30 feet, but that all depends on what these researchers find.


http://www.katv.com/news/stories/0706/347474.html


----------



## arkansasbowman (Nov 24, 2004)

*Worked okay already within Bull Shoals city limits*

They have been doing this in Bull Shoals, AR to help control the population within the city already. Some like it, some hate it.


----------



## gamewarden (Jul 9, 2006)

The AGFC has given the urban bow hunt as an option, but LR has an ordinance against shooting firearms (including bows) in the city limits. The city council will have to vote on it, and include an excemption for the hunt to happen. But the hunt is the most reasonable method of keeping deer numbers in check, all the other methods are either way to expensive or dont work that well.


----------

